# ‘Skype Cabal’ (aka ‘Not Zorro’) is piling on now!!



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

*'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

As the great Clark Griswald once said, "This is crazy, this is crazy, this is crazy"!

The 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!! A secondary explosion ripped through Huntington Beach, CA yesterday! Smoldering ambers from Monday's salvo mixed w/ a 'natural gas' leak when yet one more package was left at my door step. The highly volatile contents destroyed what was left of my homestead. In the aftermath 1st responders collected shrapnel from my hands and mouth. Their report noted a tear dropped down my face as I said, "Why, why on earth? Why me? Give that back you&#8230; argh"!! And I was out cold!

I awoke to a jealous wife who is even more confused than I am. She is sure I'm up to something. People just don't give soo much, secretly, expecting nothing in return!! Well, she's right!

People DONT do such thing, but Brothers & Sisters of the Leaf @ CS, in fact DO!!

A. Fuente Reserrva Xtra Viejo
5 Vegas 'A' DC
RyJ (ISOM)
Partagas Serie D. #4 (Ah, ISOM)
H. Upmann pc? (ISOM)
Ls Statos De Luxe cor. (ISOM)
and of course the 'La Corona' cor. (ISOM)
:dr

I have no idea why I've been singled out. I know I'm digging it, that's not very hard to do!!

Again, I am impressed and humbled!!

Merry Christmas & Happy Chanukah to you all!

VinnDog


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Sweet:dr


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

looking like they really got you good Vin!! nice hit SC!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Holy Cow!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

beautiful, typical Cabal hit.










sneaky bastards. LOL


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*



replicant_argent said:


> beautiful, typical Cabal hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!! Very fitting for the 'CABAL' clan.

VinnDog


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Somebody thinks *you* are a deserving target 

J/K Vince is a great guy and very generous. I don't know who organized the hit, but I think you picked a great target.

Enjoy the smokes bro (in law)


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

:dr Nice work Cabal Clan......


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*



PuffDaddy said:


> Somebody thinks *you* are a deserving target
> 
> J/K Vince is a great guy and very generous. I don't know who organized the hit, but I think you picked a great target.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes bro (in law)


Agreed. Vince is a *very* deserving BOTL ... a mad bomber in his own right. I bet the anonymity of these bombs is driving him crazy, though. :r Zorro really threw him for a loop and now the Cabal is after him. :r

Hang in there!
~d.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

With getting hit from both these unknowns, he'll lose it forsure, wait...he never had it to begin with...j/k:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

nice hit, enjoy


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

bullies...picking on semi-innocent gorillas. Nice hit cabal


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Good stuff Vinny - Nice hit!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Looks like Skype Cabal strike again !!!

You are the latest victim Vin , Enjoy the skype booty.


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 'Skype Cabal' (aka 'Not Zorro') is piling on now!!*

Muhahahahahahahaha..... Enjoy!


----------

